# Duck Hunt



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My main hunting buddy and I had promised a mutual friend earlier this year we would take him and his little boy (4 yr) out before it got too cold. This morning seemed like as good a time as any.

We set up the boat blind with the stiff breeze quarter off our left shoulders. After downing a few little debbies and choc. milk for the youngin' it was shootin' time.

Pretty soon we were working birds. One group of 5 decoyed well and my buddy and I dumped 4 of em. Not too long after that we took 2 more.

A hot breakfast of bacon, sasuage, eggs, and hash browns warmed us up for a little while.

The little one was very excited to say the least, there is somethin' special watching a kid play with his first dead duck. Dad was beaming the whole time!!!!!

We finished a few birds short of a limit, but that wasn't the point this morning.

Sorry about the crappy pics, my camera took a dive had to use the camera phone.

JW

Austin and "his" duck









Dad and Austin on the ride back to the ramp


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Now that is being rich. Money can't buy times like those.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> My main hunting buddy and I had promised a mutual friend earlier this year we would take him and his little boy (4 yr) out before it got too cold. This morning seemed like as good a time as any.
> 
> We set up the boat blind with the stiff breeze quarter off our left shoulders. After downing a few little debbies and choc. milk for the youngin' it was shootin' time.
> 
> ...



*Excellent!!*

:smt023 ​


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!! What a great way to start the day. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Little guy.*

Fantastic!!!!Little guy will never forget that day. That was a lot of duck for him to hold with one hand.:mrgreen: 
Your the man JW.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know I am going against the theme of the other members here... But, I've thought about this for a few days...

JW, U and I get along well on this site, so I don't mean to cause any problems. And, if I am off the mark, someone here can tell me.

But, does anyone else here think that a 4 year old is too young to go hunting and take the life of another creature? I know some people start their kids off young with shooting - mainly to get an interest and to teach them how dangerous a gun is (should they come across one later w/o adult supervision). But, this is different. It's been bothering me since I saw that pic of the 4 year old holding up the dead duck.

Granted, I am not into hunting myself. I did have the opportunity to go one time when I was about 10 or so, and it was a wash out when the person cancelled the plans at the last minute. And, as an adult now (looking back), I am glad I never went. It isn't something I want to do. But, for people interested in hunting, I think 8-10 is where it should start at a minimum.

Am I wrong? I just wanted to start an honest discussion about it. I don't mean to be a smart ass or anything.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

First off, no offence taken, we all have our points of view.

Secondly there is absolutely nothing wrong with “taking the life of another creature” Its called hunting, anyone who thinks that is wrong needs some serious help.

Austin was not actively hunting; he was just along for the ride. His dad took him dove hunting, deer hunting, turkey hunting all this year. The young man has a wonderful love for the outdoors and hunting. He also has respect for firearms, he knows what they do and what they are used for, and that he is not to touch without dad’s permission and assistance. I’ll agree that 4 years old is a touch young to be handling weapons in a hunting situation, he does not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Secondly there is absolutely nothing wrong with "taking the life of another creature" Its called hunting, anyone who thinks that is wrong needs some serious help.


That was not the issue I meant to bring up. I'm not trying to bring up the merits of hunting - the pros and cons. While it is something "I" don't care to do - others are free to do as they wish. While it is "hunting," it is still taking the life of another creature. That is what it is. Now, I know about the food chain, and I eat meat myself. So, this is not an argument I am trying to start.

But, when hunting, a person does need to know the responsibilities involved, that they are taking the life of an animal, and WHY they are doing so. And, for that, I thought 4 years old is too young.

Glad we can have this discussion w/o any feelings being hurt. One thing I have learned over the years as a moderator/admin/webmaster is that typed text doesn't carry inflection. So, different people can read things different ways - and sometimes the original meaning gets lost. So, I generally try to stay out of on line confrontations as often as possible, just to make things easier.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What better time to teach the respect of a life than at young age. Kids are exposed to so much violence on TV, movies and video games that the respect of life has diminished in our youth. What I see here is a responsible father teaching life’s lessons to his boy and also enjoying the time with him. Many fathers today are dismal failures at fatherhood and I love it when I see involvement like this especially with a child so young.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I could be on either side of this issue. I agree 4 is too young, but age is only one factor here. This boy seems like he has an interest in the outdoors. He doesn’t seem like your typical 4 year old, so I would have to respect the fathers decision in his outdoor activities.
He knows his son.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well coming up on a farm and learning hunting, and butchering skills at a very young age you also learn a respect for the animals you hunt or kill. One of the troubles of today is man has loss that respect of nature and the creatures in it. I think if you watched that film that 2400 had on here you can see what I mean. As long as a man is eating what he hunts it is a very rewarding thing. I say it was a great day for that young man that he'll never forget. One day he will grow up to be a ture hunter.
My Grandfather always said " teach a boy to hunt and you will not have to hunt the boy". How ture that is.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> 1) I'm not trying to bring up the merits of hunting - the pros and cons.
> 2) While it is something "I" don't care to do - others are free to do as they wish.
> 3) While it is "hunting," * it is still taking the life of another creature *. _That *is* what it is_. Now, I know about the food chain, and * I eat meat myself *. So, this is not an argument I am trying to start.
> 4) But, when hunting, a person does need to know the responsibilities involved, that they are taking the life of an animal, and WHY they are doing so. And, for that, I thought 4 years old is too young.


1) I suggest you take a Hunter ED course and see what's really involved in todays game management. You don't need to be a hunter to take the class all you have to do is show up and pay attention. If you don't want to take the class, PM me your address and I'll send you a copy of our Hunter ED book so you can look through it and make a more informed decision.
2) This is your choice.
3) What is the difference between killing your own food and having someone else do it for you? A life is taken either way.
4) It sounds like the kid in question has a good idea of what's going on. He's holding a dead Duck, not a Duck at the park.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> 1) I suggest you take a Hunter ED course and see what's really involved in todays game management. You don't need to be a hunter to take the class all you have to do is show up and pay attention. If you don't want to take the class, PM me your address and I'll send you a copy of our Hunter ED book so you can look through it and make a more informed decision.
> 2) This is your choice.
> 3) What is the difference between killing your own food and having someone else do it for you? A life is taken either way.
> 4) It sounds like the kid in question has a good idea of what's going on. He's holding a dead Duck, not a Duck at the park.


I don't want the thread to spin into the merits of hunting (at least not by me), and this is what this thread is slowly becoming. And the only post I will make on that topic is THIS one.

I posted a simple question about the age of the boy and if anyone else found it inappropriate for him to hunt at his age of 4. That was what the reply was about and what the discussion is about. I made it clear several times that I did not want to spur a whole debate on hunting in general, and that is not my intention. Nor, is it my intention to be a part of such a discussion (should it progress to that on its own). I do have my opinion, and U have yours. But I don't even want to address that topic, and I have no interest personally about discussing that subject. I also specifically stated that my post was *not* about MY opinion on hunting, but about the age of the boy.

I'm not interested in attending a hunter safety class, nor reading any literature about it. I know very well the pros and cons of hunting, the consequences of our actions, the circle of life, etc. As a Buddhist, I probably have put more thought to it than the average person. I have made my choice on how I want to live my life, and you have made yours. I have no wish to argue to merits of either of our positions, nor am I even trying to take a position about hunting on this thread.

I only simply stated that I believed the boy to be too young. If the thread continues to go the route of pro/against hunting in general, then this will be my last reply on the matter.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The age of interest and how responsible(even at young ages) is best known by the father if he shows any interest in his child,My father started me out huntng at 6, I wanted to go earlier but he thought I was still too inattentive(probably right too:mrgreen: ) .I think 4 is ok IF all the right factors are in play at that age


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Look at the expressions on the faces of Dad and Son. That should answer the question of wether or not taking that little boy was a good thing or not......


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Look at the expressions on the faces of Dad and Son. That should answer the question of wether or not taking that little boy was a good thing or not......


This is what I first noticed. I saw a very happy son sharing time with his very proud daddy. It was great to see that! I saw this as no different than taking my kids fishing when they were young (my five year old for the first time a month ago). We all had a great time and it helped in the father/child bonding that so many kids don't get with their dads. They also got an anatomy lesson when we skinned and ate the fish. They learned about life cycles and how it works. I taught them not to waste a fish but to use (eat) what you caught. If not, throw it back (catch and release).

If I had seen a pic of the boy laying on the deck of the boat after being knocked on his butt by a 12 gauge then I would have thought different.

I see no difference in what jwkimber45 did with his son than what other men have been doing for thousands of years with their offspring. The Eskimos or Americans Indians learned at a young age to hunt and later it was a chance to prove their manhood.

Comanche Indians
_"A boy identified not only with his father but with his father's family, as well as with the bravest warriors in the band. He learned to ride a horse before he could walk. By the time he was four or five he was expected to be able to skillfully handle a horse. When he was five or six, he was given a small bow and arrows. He was often taught to ride and shoot by his grandfather since his father and other men were on raids and hunts. His grandfather also taught him about his own boyhood and the history and legends of the Comanche."_
http://www.crystalinks.com/comanche.html

This is a moment that his boy will probably remember for a long time and tell his friends with pride about his hunting trip with his dad- and I'm sure that will hold true for dad too.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Priceless man Priceless ...*



jwkimber45 said:


> Look at the expressions on the faces of Dad and Son. That should answer the question of wether or not taking that little boy was a good thing or not......


 The word is PRICELESS... :smt023
that's good stuff right there & the boys (the fathers, sons & friends) will remember that day forever. I think bonding is IMPORTANT no matter what activity we use as long as we do it. So my opinion is ... he not too young. I feel it's the fathers call, he knows his son (or daughter :smt003) better than anyone.

On a side note ...I have done ALOT of fishing down here in Florida & always get my fair share when the shrimp are runnin' and during Lobster & crab seasons. I've been through a lot of deer seasons, sitting in the stand @ dawn in 30*s, But I've never sat over a pond & hunted duck ... I would love to try it someday, seems like a blast.

I really like what Baldy quoted earlier ....
" Teach a boy to hunt & you won't have to hunt the boy " ... I fish ALOT more than I hunt but , that saying is great. just my 2 3/4 cents ...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Head on up to the hoosier state RC, we'll go.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Head on up to the hoosier state RC, we'll go.....


Can I come too? We'll make it a mans day out. I'll bring a few good cigars for afterwards too. :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck, are you a vegetarian?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Can I come too? We'll make it a mans day out. I'll bring a few good cigars for afterwards too. :smt033


Sure!!! We smoked the upmann's a couple weeks ago on opening day!!!!:smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Let's do it someday...*



jwkimber45 said:


> Head on up to the hoosier state RC, we'll go.....


I would love to someday ...



2400 said:


> Can I come too? We'll make it a mans day out. I'll bring a few good cigars for afterwards too. :smt033


sounds great to me ...:smt028



jwkimber45 said:


> Sure!!! We smoked the upmann's a couple weeks ago on opening day!!!!:smt033


~ Thanks for the invite JW !!! See there boys, that's what it's all bout, it's not just "the kill" ...it's the comradarie, it's "gettiin packed to go", it's the anticipation on the night before, it's headin to the woods or goin on the water before sunrise, the cool snap in the air, the new shotgun or rod, yes, it's IS the buck, duck or redfish ya got. But it's also as JW said the great breakfast with friends & buddies afterwards and the pratical jokes ya pull, telling stories & lies you heard last year and you'll hear'em again next year.

Yeah, I do get cold AND wet AND tired ... and I love every minute of it.
And I want to share those times with my son also. He is going on 3 so the woods will have to wait a little while but he already likes to fish, he might know exactly what he's doing & I'm helping him alot, but I'm pretty sure he enjoys it because he's wearin' a huge grin & laughing his little butt off the whole time. 
JW, my boy loves your Stalking wolf on your signature ... he goes "cooooolll" when he see's it...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey, I'll bring a big sack of Hot boiled peanuts. Please?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

sheesh , ya'll forgot the beer again........:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> sheesh , ya'll forgot the beer again........:mrgreen:


~ I always just figured that's a gimmie & it goes what out sayin' kinda like gas in the truck.... :smt003


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I always just figured that's a gimmie & it goes what out sayin' kinda like gas in the truck.... :smt003


Oh ..ok......nevamind


----------

